# Help identify this PNW wood



## dbur (Apr 10, 2010)

This is cut from a tree in the Willamette Valley, Oregon. It is a soft, very stable wood. Light color, fine grain, not too strong or hard. No real smell. These pics are ~1" across. Face grain and end grain. I have a bunch of this sawed up into 2x6 and 2x8. I would like to use it for some beehives, but prefer to identify first in case there is some toxicity. Also want to make sure it is not particulary prone to fast rotting. A person who cut it with me guessed it was silkwood, but I don't think I believe that. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Contact PHinds (sorry I don't know his full name). His email is [email protected], very friendly and his wood knowledge is amazing.


----------



## dbur (Apr 10, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> Contact PHinds (sorry I don't know his full name). His email is [email protected], very friendly and his wood knowledge is amazing.



Did that. I'm beginning to think it's Alder, but I don't remember the bark looking like it was alder bark. Also sent a sample off to the USDA who will do 3 free ID's for you per year.


----------



## dbur (Apr 10, 2010)

dbur said:


> Did that. I'm beginning to think it's Alder, but I don't remember the bark looking like it was alder bark. Also sent a sample off to the USDA who will do 3 free ID's for you per year.


Got a reply back from USDA. It's cottonwood.


----------



## Bits&Bits (Sep 18, 2020)

I have some that looks very similar that I cut just east of Salem, I figured it to be alder as well... Do you have any with spalt in it?


----------



## dbur (Apr 10, 2010)

No spalt in the cottonwood (populus, sp), though I have maple cut from the same place with spalt.


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2021)

That's great that they will identify a wood for you. Thanks.

Red


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

dbur said:


> Got a reply back from USDA. It's cottonwood.


I was going to guess alder, since it's fairly common up there. Cottonwood grows mostly in my neck of the woods: The lower MS. Valley that floods annually. I wouldn't recommend it for anything outdoors, since it's used mostly for matches.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

You may already know that cottonwood (classified as a hardwood, but it is actually soft) is not a good choice as a building material. The wood is prone to deterioration and turning punky. While it is often used in cargo ships as flooring due to its tolerance of moisture, it is not very useful when left outdoors. The wood is generally harmless and likely not a problem for the bees, but a bad choice as a construction material.

For what its worth, those are my comments. If you really want to use it, there is likely a way to treat the wood to protect it from nature and not be harmful to the bees, but I have no suggestions or comments in that area.


----------

